# Sepsis - When coding sepsis



## Ms.M (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,
When coding sepsis on a report. Do I have to use both codes 038.9 and 995.91?

Thank you,


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2010)

*Yes*

Yes, according to the ICD-9-CM coding guidelines (Chapter C "sequencing sepsis").


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes according to the guidelines 995.91 is secondary to the organism and if no organism is specified then we use 038.9 as the first-listed code.


----------



## Ms.M (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you very much for the responses.


----------



## rm471@columbia.edu (Jul 15, 2010)

what is the rule when sequencing sepsis and severe sepsis is

 thanks, help


----------



## PURNIMA (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

1. Sepsis is SIRS due to infectious process
2. Severe sepsis is with organ dysfuntion.
3. Septic Shock - SIRS with hypotension.

ICD codes and Sequencing of codes:

1. *Sepsis *- Requires two codes in the order - 038.X and 995.91
2.* Severe Sepsis * - Requires 3 codes - 038.X, 995.92 and specify code for Organ failure (e.g - with resp.failure - 038.X, 995.92 and 518.81)
3. *Septic Shock *- Requires four codes - a. first code the etilogy - infectious process or due to trauma
                       b. Then either - 995.92 or 995.94
                       c. Then code to the organ failure
                       d. And then 785.52​
Hope this helps,

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------

